# Pretty Good Grabs



## autonoz (Dec 17, 2015)

Picked up a few things over the last week. Great prices and all in good working condition, just need cleaning and oiling. One rotary table is a Phase ll 8" and the other is a Phase ll 12". The hand tapper is a Phase ll as well. The large four jaw is a 24" and I really have no use for it, but couldn't pass up the price. The spacer is an 8" and after disassembly, cleaning and lubrication, it works great. That is the before picture. One of the boxes is full of end mills, center drills, and other stuff I don't know what it is. The other is full of keyway cutters and radius cutters.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice haul!


----------



## toolroom (Dec 17, 2015)

auto... nice find, but...doesn't it make you wonder about the mentality of someone who clamps work directly to the RT and drills through it? Bought a small surface grinder way back and someone had used a parting wheel on the magnetic table to cut through stuff. Needless to say the mag table was junk. Again, you did well my friend.


----------



## brino (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow that's a big pile of tooling.



autonoz said:


> The large four jaw is a 24" and I really have no use for it, but couldn't pass up the price.


That could be used as a vice for round objects on the mill table.

Congrats!
-brino


----------



## foleda (Dec 17, 2015)

Great score.



autonoz said:


> The large four jaw is a 24" and I really have no use for it, but couldn't pass up the price.



Another use for it would be a rotary welding table ala Adam Booth.


----------



## autonoz (Dec 17, 2015)

brino said:


> Wow that's a big pile of tooling.
> 
> 
> That could be used as a vice for round objects on the mill table.
> ...


Way to big and I would need an engine hoist to get it on the table.


----------



## autonoz (Dec 17, 2015)

foleda said:


> Great score.
> 
> 
> 
> Another use for it would be a rotary welding table ala Adam Booth.


Wow! It definately would make a great Abomb rotary table. 

After pulling the 6.5" Kitagawa chuck apart and seeing how good of shape it was in I was pretty pleased. Cleaned and lubed it and will now make a face plate for it. Pretty good deal for $25.00. Never heard of them before, but they appear to be pretty good chucks.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 17, 2015)

Great score. and of Corse


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 18, 2015)

Good score. You did well.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow!!  Where do you find these things? pawn shop, private party, old machine shop going out of business, junk dealer? 
I must be looking in the wrong places, I've never found stuff like this for a "decent" price.  Yes you really scored on this load. 
Congrats

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## autonoz (Dec 18, 2015)

ch2co said:


> Wow!!  Where do you find these things? pawn shop, private party, old machine shop going out of business, junk dealer?
> I must be looking in the wrong places, I've never found stuff like this for a "decent" price.  Yes you really scored on this load.
> Congrats
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


This grab was two different auctions


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2015)

Some people have all the luck, great haul . If ya really don't need the 24" chuck resell it, still needed by others in the trade. I'd make use of it for something or other. Who knows you might get a bigger lathe with your luck it will be delivered to your shop free of charge , heck I'm just jealous or enviess , not really great to get a good deal .hey ya got to be in the rightlace at the right time.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Dec 18, 2015)

Why can't stuff like this show up where I have to hunt? !!!!


----------



## autonoz (Dec 18, 2015)

It doesn't happen that often around here. I just look a lot and wait patiently.


----------

